# Purple Vagina?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I just picked up a 8 month old female rat today and noticed the strangest thing about her ... Her Vagina seems to be purple. I will get pictures if needed but tonight she is settling in. They had her for 7 months with no new intros and I asked everything and determined there was no need for Quarantine however she has mites and cant be introduced  

Before I got her she was loose in their house for 3 days ... Wild rats are not common here but is it possible this is vaginal bruising? 

Nothing is protruding or any other signs of injury or anything else to worry about just the discoloration.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

These are the best I can do she is white


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8369&start=15

I think it is she is just in heat


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She's in heat. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Seriously? I have two females and they NEVER turn purple there during heat ... I noticed it was more open so I knew she was in heat but I am unfamiliar with the color change.

Sorry I am such a paranoid momma


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It varies from girl to girl. Some darken much more than others.

And don't worry about being paranoid. It's better than not caring!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant wait to get her Settled in and introduce her to you guys  You will love her


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely heat. Some girls go dark pink, others go bluish or purple...all very normal


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I feel kind of stupid for not knowing ... I guess my girls just go pink or I haven't gotten them out during the color change part of heat.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Don't feel stupid! I never noticed a color change when I had my girls.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Well the important part is she is healthy and this is natural  I really appreciate the help ladies


----------

